# Retractable Extension Reel Recommendations



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm currently getting my garage up to a better condition, and I'm after a good self-retractable extension reel, I bought two sealey ones last years and tbh they are crap, unexpectedly wind back in at random times which resulted in the hoover hitting the car and scratching it...

So obviously I'm not after another situation of that, and would like a very good safe extension reel, length ideally long as possible.

I have been looking at Brennenstuhl but look pretty similar to the Sealey.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

To avoid issues, just don't get a retractable one surely.... What's up with a manual wind? Burn a few extra calories at the end of a detailing session


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

That's why I don't have one buddy..to risky. 

However, I can see why...someone ran over my manual wind one last weekend...well it was me actually. 

So I bought a new one last night from Aldi, actually rather decent for £20


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Or forget the reel and just buy a decent extension lead.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

just to add to the mix.

Ever Rich ® Black 100 Feet Newest Expandable Strongest Magic Hose Pipe with Brass Fittings & 8-pattern Spray Nozzle

Amazing Quality and best purchase of the year for sure, takes up no space and works fine with the Karcher.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...d547d26e93d423e0e8d5be9b3c0c74&language=en_GB


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ste T said:


> just to add to the mix.
> 
> Ever Rich ® Black 100 Feet Newest Expandable Strongest Magic Hose Pipe with Brass Fittings & 8-pattern Spray Nozzle
> 
> ...


I think he's refering to electrical extension leads... That's how I read it, plus he mentions a hoover :lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> I think he's refering to electrical extension leads... That's how I read it, plus he mentions a hoover :lol:


o well if he needs a hose aswell, he can take a look at that one ( Whoops! )

Hope your well Matt BTW


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

RandomlySet said:


> To avoid issues, just don't get a retractable one surely.... What's up with a manual wind? Burn a few extra calories at the end of a detailing session


Laziness really :lol: plus it keeps a tidy look.



Ste T said:


> o well if he needs a hose aswell, he can take a look at that one ( Whoops! )
> 
> Hope your well Matt BTW


I have a large industrial one for my powerhose  my cable is steel reinforced so pretty heavy so it is required lol. I am after an electrical one, I think the industrial one would rip the electrical cable in two :lol:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Exactly what I've been looking at for a while. I was going to buy a sealey. Cheers for the heads up about quality. Now considering these.

https://www.toolstation.com/automatic-rewind-cable-reel/p87045

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

